# Win 7: Systempartition löschen, erweitern etc. - nicht anwählbar



## BlauerSalamander (11. September 2010)

*Win 7: Systempartition löschen, erweitern etc. - nicht anwählbar*

Musste leider mal wieder Ordnung auf meinem System schaffen(das 3. Mal dieses Jahr -.-), aber irgendwie klappt es nicht so recht.
Ich habe zwei Festplatten(1TB+500GB). Auf der 500GB Festplatte befindet sich eine Partition, auf der alle wichtigen Dokumente, Dateien etc. liegen, die ich noch brauche. Auf der 1TB HDD liegt Windows 7, nicht zugewiesener Speicherplatz(100MB) und zusätzlich 870GB freier Speicher.

Nun ist es so, dass ich gerne ALLES von der 1TB Platte löschen will, eine 200GB C-Partition erstellen will und weitere Partitionen meinen Bedürfnissen anpassen möchte. Die zweite Festplatte dient momentan nur als Datenspeicher, die werde ich evtl. ausbauen oder vielleicht doch noch gebrauchen.
Aber sobald ich von der Windows 7 DVD boote, kann ich keine Partitionen löschen. Ich kann lediglich die Systempartition formatieren, mehr nicht.

Wie gehe ich nun vor, dass ich die 1TB Platte also quasi im Werkszustand habe und sie ohne Probleme partitionieren kann?
Brauche dringend eure Hilfe 

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. September 2010)

*AW: Win 7: Systempartition löschen, erweitern etc. - nicht anwählbar*

Normaler Weise werden bei der Installation von Windows alle Partitionen angezeigt und sind auch löschbar … komisch.
Sind denn alle Partitionen im NTFS-Format, obwohl daran sollte es eigentlich nicht scheitern?!


----------



## BlauerSalamander (11. September 2010)

*AW: Win 7: Systempartition löschen, erweitern etc. - nicht anwählbar*

Hi,
habe oben einen Fehler korrigiert: Ich kann C nur formatieren, nicht löschen.

Mir wird angezeigt, dass ich Windows nicht auf dieser Partition installieren kann, weil sie mind. ein dynamischen Volume enthält, das nicht für die Installation unterstützt wird.
Aber ehrlich gesagt weiß ich auch nicht was ich damit anfangen kann 

Alle Partitionen waren bei der letzten Systeminstallation NTFS-formatiert.


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. September 2010)

*AW: Win 7: Systempartition löschen, erweitern etc. - nicht anwählbar*

Dann installiere Windows 7 geht ja schnell und lösche die restlichen Partitionen in der Datenträgerverwaltung.
Aber die Partition C müsstest du während der Installation löschen und wieder neu anlegen können.


----------



## Marauder (11. September 2010)

*AW: Win 7: Systempartition löschen, erweitern etc. - nicht anwählbar*

Warum das nicht geht kann ich auch nicht erklären.

Einen Hebel den ich bei sowas in der Vergangenheit in Bewegung gesetzt habe, ist von einer Linux-CD (Knoppix und dergleichen) zu booten und die Platte mit einem der Tools zu plätten.

Ist Knoppix nicht sogar auf den Heft-DVDs von PCGH regelmäßig drauf?!


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. September 2010)

*AW: Win 7: Systempartition löschen, erweitern etc. - nicht anwählbar*

Ja ist es.


----------



## Marauder (11. September 2010)

*AW: Win 7: Systempartition löschen, erweitern etc. - nicht anwählbar*

Ich würds halt versuchen. 
Ich installiere ungern ein Betriebssystem auf eine "irgendwie" vermurkste Festplatte... wisst Ihr, was ich meine...


----------



## BlauerSalamander (11. September 2010)

*AW: Win 7: Systempartition löschen, erweitern etc. - nicht anwählbar*

Es dürfte aber auch keine Probleme bereiten Knoppix über die Website zu laden und auf eine CD zu brennen, oder?
Wie funktioniert das denn dann, bzw. wie sollte ich vorgehen um meine HDD wieder sauber zu kriegen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. September 2010)

*AW: Win 7: Systempartition löschen, erweitern etc. - nicht anwählbar*

Mit GParted solltest du es hinbekommen.


----------



## BlauerSalamander (11. September 2010)

*AW: Win 7: Systempartition löschen, erweitern etc. - nicht anwählbar*

Okay, soll ich damit versuchen die Partitionen zu löschen und dann mit der Windows 7 Disc wieder neue zu erstellen?
(ich frage sicherheitshalber lieber nach^^)


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. September 2010)

*AW: Win 7: Systempartition löschen, erweitern etc. - nicht anwählbar*

Ja versuch es treu nach dem Prinzip "Try or die."


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (11. September 2010)

*AW: Win 7: Systempartition löschen, erweitern etc. - nicht anwählbar*

wiso so kompliziert nimm doch Ultimate boot cd.
Starte dann fdisk wähle die partition (festplatte) aus und formatiere diese.
Danach sollte windows die Festplatte wieder erkennen. AHCI aus
Microsoft hatt es bisher es nicht geschafft die AHCI treiber von 3 mainboardherrstellern zu intrigieren.
Ich meine chipdsatzherstellern.
Ultimate Boot CD - Download the UBCD


----------



## BlauerSalamander (11. September 2010)

*AW: Win 7: Systempartition löschen, erweitern etc. - nicht anwählbar*

Habe es nun mit GParted hinbekommen...zumindest kann ich Windows wieder vernünftig installieren und neue Partitionen erstellen. Danke euch für die Hilfe!

Werde mir wohl ohnehin überlegen müssen eine 120GB SSD zuzulegen. Aber ziemlich mies, das manche Programme nicht in der Lage sind sich bis auf einige wenige/kleine Einträge von der Systempartition fernzuhalten 
Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte^^

Danke nochmal euch allen, habe mal wieder was dazu gelernt


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. September 2010)

*AW: Win 7: Systempartition löschen, erweitern etc. - nicht anwählbar*

Kein Problem, aber ob das jetzt wirklich ein Grund ist eine SSD zu kaufen.


----------



## Marauder (11. September 2010)

*AW: Win 7: Systempartition löschen, erweitern etc. - nicht anwählbar*

Tja, solche Geschichten gibt es bestimmt schon seit Windows 3.11. *fg*


----------



## BlauerSalamander (11. September 2010)

*AW: Win 7: Systempartition löschen, erweitern etc. - nicht anwählbar*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> aber ob das jetzt wirklich ein Grund ist eine SSD zu kaufen.


Ich überlege mir schon länger eine SSD zu kaufen, so ist es ja nicht  Was aber für mich dagegen spricht ist noch der Preis und die Tatsache, dass einige meiner Programme unnötig auf der Systempartition Platz finden wollen.
Alles ganz unabhängig davon, ob ich Probleme mit der Installation des Betriebssystems habe oder nicht - eine SSD würde eigentlich nie schaden


----------

